# The Edge: End Titles (Goldsmith)



## themeworks (Mar 29, 2022)

As if I had to remind anyone who scored The Edge.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 29, 2022)

Damn, I came in here for some U2 guitar content


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 30, 2022)

H-u-g-e fan of Jerry Goldsmith, so thanks for posting, @themeworks.
The two best things about the film were the soundtrack and Bart the Bear.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 30, 2022)

Amazing score. I'm doing a take down of "Wounded" in Dorico just for my own edifiction. Love this score and I've been bugging Tim from Omni to publish the full study score book.

This mock up is pretty impressive btw. Staffpad playback can be incredibly organic and musical. Great job.


----------

